# Anyone have a freezer???



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

are you still picking on my "soon to be a westerner" neighbor???

poor guy......:evil:


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

> my god....I just had a visual of Joe eating a powdered donut in my freezer......
> 
> creepy..........
> 
> ...


You calling me fat!!!:16suspect

If Hunterhawk ever makes it out on the bay with me you should join us. He'll need help baiting his hook and taking any fish he may catch off the hook. I'd hate to see him chip a nail or something. :evil:

Joe


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

HAHAHAHA HOLY CRAP!!!! YOU JUST BROUGHT IT BACK OLD SCHOOL... you can find anything.... actually dont lie thats your screen saver or background isnt it?:lol:

it was cold in that shower... had to have my carhart!


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Joe R. said:


> You calling me fat!!!:16suspect
> 
> If Hunterhawk ever makes it out on the bay with me you should join us. He'll need help baiting his hook and taking any fish he may catch off the hook. I'd hate to see him chip a nail or something. :evil:
> 
> Joe


sorry Joe, I thought you were the guy in the back row in the middle.....

:evilsmile


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Whew, almost looked like it coulda been my truck, it could be dangerous driving through Dansville with something like that. 




wild bill said:


>


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

> sorry Joe, I thought you were the guy in the back row in the middle.....
> 
> :evilsmile


Great!! Now I'm a powdered donut eatin, man boob sportin' fool. :yikes: How did this thread go from a question about a freezer to this. :16suspect:evilsmile

Joe


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

(Homer Simson voice) Powdered suger boobs, mmmmm


----------

